# Where To find daily 2+ odds



## successdude (Mar 17, 2019)

Where can I find daily GOOD 2+ odds that can be paid subscription, doesn't matter. I want a winning rate of 6/7 per week. 
Any suggestion ?


----------



## Beto (Mar 17, 2019)

Real-Bettors.com – The only way to win…!
					






					real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 18, 2019)

successdude said:


> Where can I find daily GOOD 2+ odds that can be paid subscription, doesn't matter. I want a winning rate of 6/7 per week.
> Any suggestion ?









Do you need better results of that ???
Contact us:  info@real-bettors.com
Visit our web site:  http://real-bettors.com


----------



## Lopezife (May 12, 2019)

Real-bettors.com April result wasn't really good as there were much losses


----------



## Beto (May 12, 2019)

Sorry,
but we are not a Money maschine.






That results are not good for you ? 
was not our Best Month BUT was a good Month


----------



## successdude (May 14, 2019)

Beto said:


> Real-Bettors.com – The only way to win…!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK gonna check you out


----------



## successdude (May 14, 2019)

Lopezife said:


> Real-bettors.com April result wasn't really good as there were much losses


Wao..... That's interesting. Thanks for the revelation


----------



## successdude (May 14, 2019)

Beto said:


> Sorry,
> but we are not a Money maschine.
> 
> View attachment 1032
> ...


 Oh really ! How many wins for the month of April the "good" month bro ?


----------



## Beto (May 14, 2019)

https://real-bettors.com/archiv


----------



## successdude (May 14, 2019)

Ok


----------

